# Stang Circumcision Chair from PediCraft (mentioned in another thread)



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:

This light weight chair positions the infant comfortably while providing surgical access the the operative site.

Newborn pain management is an issue
of concern to many health care
professionals today.

Any physician or nurse who has attempted to extend the arms and legs of a term neonate to strap him into a rigid restraint, realizes the resistance to extension that all neonates possess. Positioning of the baby in the Circ Chair allows the infant to sit with his hips abducted and flexed, knees flexed, and head elevated at various positions up to 30-45 degrees. Soft velcro straps adjust to the baby's size. The instrument platform is designed to accommodate commonly used circumcision clamps.
http://www.pedicraft.com/stangcircumcisionchair.html

uke


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Of course they have to "restrain" the baby's arms and legs because there would be such wild flailing that there would be a danger of amputating fingers and toes, too, which the poor child doesn't need.

It reminds me of tying women down to give birth, strapping them into stirrups. . . a grown woman who is free to kick you in the head is not going to allow her vagina/vulva to be cut. Hence, they'd better invent some soft, comfortable restraints to do the deed.

You'll notice that none of this genital abuse happens to grown men who can go in a store and buy a gun.
Baybee


----------



## enstar780 (Jun 15, 2006)

ugh, another torture device, makes me want to vomit. I find it appalling how people keep coming up with sick devices and try to make it appear to be "gentler", obfuscate what circumcision really is, an assault on a helpless child that tortures him and destroys his most pleasure sensitive organ. Its like a rapist who claims to only hold down their victims in a certian manner while they rape them so it is less painful for them, to try to make it seem as though what they are doing isnt wrong, however in reality its still a crime. MGM should be illegal. Its worse than rape, it permenantly deprives the person of most of their sexual pleasure.


----------



## enstar780 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybee* 
Of course they have to "restrain" the baby's arms and legs because there would be such wild flailing that there would be a danger of amputating fingers and toes, too, which the poor child doesn't need.

It reminds me of tying women down to give birth, strapping them into stirrups. . . a grown woman who is free to kick you in the head is not going to allow her vagina/vulva to be cut. Hence, they'd better invent some soft, comfortable restraints to do the deed.

You'll notice that none of this genital abuse happens to grown men who can go in a store and buy a gun.
Baybee

few intact men would ever submit to circumcision, unless they have been severely brainwashed. Intact men who have been encouraged to view their bodies are normal and have been encouraged to have a good body image, tend to not want to have sharp objects go anywhere near their genitals. At least, in any case, an adult can make the choice for themselves. The infant is helpless and no one knows what he will want as an adult. Most adult intact men would never want circumcision. Many who do are doing it to please others, what they percieve their girlfriend, whatever wants. Ive heard only 4/1000 men in european countries actually have it done.
If an adult man would never want to be strapped down and have their foreskin cut off without their consent, why would it be okay to do this to children?


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

puke

disgusting


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have to be honest, anything that can make a horrid experiance a little less traumatic for a sweet baby, I'm all for.

DS is intact and I am VERY anti-circ. But this seems better than the circumstraint (right?) they currently use.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

I was sexually assaulted in October of 2000, and a Tempur-Pedic (Swedish foam mattress) wouldn't have helped me any.

I also don't think continious use of hand creams to make the hands softer prior to punching a baby in the face ("they won't remember it when they're older" b.s.) would help.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

That picture of that baby strapped in there really makes me feel sad.







:


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Ugh, there was a picture of an actual baby in it? I only looked for a quick instant b/c I was expecing something like a birthing stool and wanted to confirm or deny that.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

uke:


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Yuck. What a disgusting image. I am just at a loss for what to say.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't think ANYTHING that straps a baby down to torture them is acceptable and it's not going to make the "procedure" any less brutal.

That is so sickening.







:


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Sad, sad, sad.

I can understand the rational of saying "if it makes it easier on the baby, then at least it's a little better....". But honestly, how much better is it going to make the experience of having a piece of genitailia sliced off? Not much in the grand scope of things I'd say. Just another device to help parents feel better about mutilating their children.


----------



## serendipity22 (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

"The child is held safely and securely without danger of escape.
Circumstraint's comfortable contoured shape positions the infant, hips elevated,
perfectly presenting the genitalia.

The platform between the infant's legs provides support for a circumcision clamp."
This is a quote from an advertisement of the circumstraint from the manufacturer.


----------

